# Writing a toccata?



## Manok

I've been working on something, kind of in the style of a Prokofiev or, Khatchaturian toccata, and I was wondering if there were any rules involved in writing one?


----------



## Kopachris

There aren't really any specific rules like there are for sonata form. A toccata is usually imitative and virtuosic, though.


----------



## chee_zee

an imitative, virtuosic, militaristic and driven beat of a free form tune is all.


----------



## aleazk

I have composed a Toccata, you can see it in my blog, where there is a catalogue with my compositions, maybe that can help you, although it's very "idiosyncratic".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

With respect, why write something in the style of someone else? It baffles me as to why some people do. I recently heard a string quartet by the Australian composer Graham Koehne that sounded _so_ much Debussy even someone who was musically educated could mistake it for Debussy.


----------



## chee_zee

He might be fairly new to composing. jazz improvisors start off playing the blues, very very basic blues at that. just trying to keep form and rhythm, using a simple scale. eventually they get that down and start doing 'normal' scales over ii-Vs. they eventually get that down and start putting in TT subs, chords derived from oddball scales, etc. charlie parker did it this way and look where he got. Bach is commonly regarded as the greatest composer overall. He is probably the best at fugues, he wasn't born like this. he spent many years studying the fugues and works of many composers of eras before him as well as during (buxtehude and telleman, or frescobaldi). baby steps, no one writes a symphony 9 in the first few years, it's only after you've composed a 9 part sonata rondo or a minuet and trio or a dance suite in fairly strict terms that you have a grasp on things.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

chee_zee said:


> He might be fairly new to composing. jazz improvisors start off playing the blues, very very basic blues at that. just trying to keep form and rhythm, using a simple scale. eventually they get that down and start doing 'normal' scales over ii-Vs. they eventually get that down and start putting in TT subs, chords derived from oddball scales, etc. charlie parker did it this way and look where he got. Bach is commonly regarded as the greatest composer overall. He is probably the best at fugues, he wasn't born like this. he spent many years studying the fugues and works of many composers of eras before him as well as during (buxtehude and telleman, or frescobaldi). baby steps, no one writes a symphony 9 in the first few years, it's only after you've composed a 9 part sonata rondo or a minuet and trio or a dance suite in fairly strict terms that you have a grasp on things.


Ah I understand. Pardon me then. I used to do that too sometimes.


----------



## Manok

I'll post part of it the next chance I get to record it, and see what you guys think of the progress.


----------



## Kopachris

Manok said:


> I'll post part of it the next chance I get to record it, and see what you guys think of the progress.


Please do.


----------

